# Another Big Boar



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 29, 2017)

I thought it was a big sow with small ones around but no.


----------



## mar0311 (Jun 29, 2017)

*mar0311*

Awesome!! Did you see sign of pig or just checking around?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 29, 2017)

Both.


----------



## Triple C (Jun 29, 2017)

Glad that one didn't decide to come looking for you after being shot after dark!  Nasty cutters on that one.  You are THE pig killing king!


----------



## jekilpat (Jun 29, 2017)

Great job man!  You're on a roll.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 29, 2017)

Thin them out a bit Mikey. Well placed.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 29, 2017)

Well done, once again Mike.  Nice hog!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd say you have that bow trained, good job!


----------



## antharper (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats , awesome video , and shot !


----------



## Pinecrawler (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice work, Mike. Congrats.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 30, 2017)

Doesn't look like a hard one to follow.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 30, 2017)

Very cool video.  Nice Pig!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats.  I'm love this video


----------

